# Cape Epic 2014



## unkreativ (14. März 2014)

Die Cape Epic 2014 wirft ihre Schatten voraus - und das auf denkwürdige Art und Weise: 
Erst mussten Ralf Naef und Catherine Williamson aussteigen -Verletzt. 

Und jetzt sind die beiden ersten Fahrer rausgeflogen - wegen Doping. Was ich daran besonders krass finde ist, dass es sich nicht um Profifahrer, sondern Amateure handeln soll: http://just-mtb.de/?p=897


----------



## ctwitt (14. März 2014)

Ach ja,

da würde ich ja soooo gerne auch mal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (14. März 2014)

Oh ja, ich auch. 
Nur meine Renn-/Trainings-/Lebenspartnerin will noch nicht so recht. Also wenn Du einen Teampartner suchst ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (20. März 2014)

die startgebühr ist auch nicht ganz ohne.

ich freue mich jedenfalls auf geniale bilder und schöne videos.


----------



## unkreativ (20. März 2014)

Ich hab gerade übrigens mal nachgefragt: Die Cape Epic wird live im Stream zu sehen sein 
http://just-mtb.de/?p=986


----------



## unkreativ (23. März 2014)

Fotos vom Prolog:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1036


----------



## unkreativ (24. März 2014)

Fotos vom Ende der Stage 1:

Während das Siegerteam locker über die Linie rollte, war Platz 2 heftig umkämpft:
http://just-mtb.de/?page_id=1093


----------



## seven21 (24. März 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade übrigens mal nachgefragt: Die Cape Epic wird live im Stream zu sehen sein
> http://just-mtb.de/?p=986



Naja, das war ja eher mau. Vom rennen hat man nicht wirklich was gesehen. Es sei denn, nach dem ich minutenlang ein "Standbild" der Ziellinie gesehen und darauf abgeschaltet habe, es wurde dann doch noch was auf der Strecke gezeigt.


----------



## unkreativ (24. März 2014)

seven21 schrieb:


> Naja, das war ja eher mau. Vom rennen hat man nicht wirklich was gesehen. Es sei denn, nach dem ich minutenlang ein "Standbild" der Ziellinie gesehen und darauf abgeschaltet habe, es wurde dann doch noch was auf der Strecke gezeigt.



Ich hoffe auch seh, dass das beim Finale besser wird. Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn RedBullMedia das übernehmen würde :-D


----------



## unkreativ (24. März 2014)

Fotos von der Stage #1:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1115


----------



## unkreativ (25. März 2014)

Fotos von der Stage #2:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1158

(kann sein das heute abend noch welche nachkommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (25. März 2014)

Teil 2 der Fotos von Heute:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1184


----------



## unkreativ (26. März 2014)

Erste Fotos von Stage 3, mehr später:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1215


----------



## unkreativ (26. März 2014)

Und hier noch mehr Fotos von der Stage 3:

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1230


----------



## rokl58 (26. März 2014)

Offizielle berichterstattung ist ein disaster. Live tracking funktioniert nicht, keine zusammenfassung des tages, nichtssagende twitter und facebookberichte. Die beste reportage findet man hier auf der mtb seite.


----------



## unkreativ (26. März 2014)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Offizielle berichterstattung ist ein disaster. Live tracking funktioniert nicht, keine zusammenfassung des tages, nichtssagende twitter und facebookberichte. Die beste reportage findet man hier auf der mtb seite.


Schau mal auf meiner Seite unter "aus der Welt", da findest Du Tagesberichte der Stages.

Z. B.

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1252

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1257

LG
Stefan


----------



## GlockeGT (26. März 2014)

Hier gibts auch noch was zu lesen...

http://capeepic2014.blogspot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (26. März 2014)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Hier gibts auch noch was zu lesen...
> 
> http://capeepic2014.blogspot.de


Hey Klasse! Danke für den Link!


----------



## GlockeGT (26. März 2014)

Bitte bitte, hab ich auch heut erst gefunden. Schön geschrieben auf jeden Fall.


----------



## rokl58 (26. März 2014)

Prima und danke fuer die Links.


----------



## rokl58 (27. März 2014)

Karl Platt musste heute morgen aufgeben. Sehr schade.


----------



## unkreativ (27. März 2014)

In der Tat. Das sah gestern ja schon nicht gut aus mit dem Knie und heute morgen war dann nach dem Start Feierabend. Ich an seiner Stelle wäre ausgerastet und hätte vermutlich vor Wut geheult. Schade, dass damit einer der Favoriten ausfällt und aus dem "Drama" Sauser vs. Platt nix mehr wird dieses Jahr.

Aber auf Twitter hat Plattos gerade geschrieben, dass er nächstes Jahr wiederkommt ;-)

Mein Blog dazu: http://just-mtb.de/?p=1283


----------



## VeloWoman (27. März 2014)

Die Berichte mag ich auch :

http://www.rapiro-racing.de/index.php/news

Gruß


----------



## unkreativ (27. März 2014)

Den Bericht zu heute habe ich gerade hochgeladen:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1292

Die Fotos kommen heute etwas später


----------



## unkreativ (27. März 2014)

Der erste Schwung Fotos, mehr dann heute abend. Ich muss jetzt erst mal Rad fahren ;-)

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1285


----------



## unkreativ (27. März 2014)

Und hier der zweite TeiL:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1324


----------



## unkreativ (28. März 2014)

Und hier die Fotos von der Stage 5 heute:

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1349


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (28. März 2014)

Und hier der Tagesbericht: Für Kaess und Kaufmann vermutlich der schlimmste Tag überhaupt :-(

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1391


----------



## unkreativ (29. März 2014)

Der Tagesbericht Stage 6

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1396

Und die ersten Fotos

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1398


----------



## unkreativ (29. März 2014)

Fotos Teil II

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1421

Bericht Teil II

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1455

Fotos von Bulls:

http://just-mtb.de/?p=1446


----------



## unkreativ (30. März 2014)

Der Bericht vom Finale:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1507

und die Fotos:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1475


----------



## dj_holgie (30. März 2014)

Wenn jemand ein Teampartner für 2015 sucht dann bitte PM an mich.


----------



## unkreativ (30. März 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein Teampartner für 2015 sucht dann bitte PM an mich.



Wenn Du tatsächlich fahren willst, solltest Du schnell die Entscheidung treffen - auch wenn du ggf. noch keinen Partner hast:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=1514


----------



## dj_holgie (30. März 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Wenn Du tatsächlich fahren willst, solltest Du schnell die Entscheidung treffen - auch wenn du ggf. noch keinen Partner hast:
> http://just-mtb.de/?p=1514



34 Sekunden, na klasse.. Da braucht man eine gute Leitung 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (31. März 2014)

Ich war zu langsam, obwohl ich nur gefuhle 10 Sekunden gebraucht habe. Wahnsinn! Hätte die Ausweis nummer wohl reinkopieren müssen. Letzze chance Lotterie

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

